# Movie Badasses



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Watching *From Dusk Till Dawn *last night for the umpteenth time with Hella, Haunti and Omega, I came up with this idea. Who are some of you favorites from whatever genre that just kicks ass in spades? Here go some of mine. INPO:

1. Seth Gecko, *From Dusk Till Dawn*
2. Snake Plissken, *Escape From New York*
3. Blade, the *Blade* films
4. Tyler Durden,* Fight Club*
5. Jules Winfield, *Pulp Fiction*
6. Beatrix Kiddo, *Kill Bill*
7. Harry Callahan, *Dirty Harry *films
8. The Nameless Stranger, all of Clint Eastwood's spaghetti westerns
9. Ash, *Evil Dead *series
10. Jason Voorhees, *Friday the 13th *movie series
11. Elle Driver, *Kill Bill*
12. Mr. Lee, *Enter the Dragon*
13. Alice, *Resident Evil *flicks
14. Batman
15. Pai Mei, *Kill Bill Vol. 2*
16. Dwight McCarthy, *Sin City*
17. Marv, *Sin City*
18. Meho, *Sin City*
19. El Mariachi, *Desperado, Once Upon a Time in Mexico*
20. Indiana Jones


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I would have to go with the Nameless Stranger, the name slips me right now, but Clints character in Unforgiven, Clint has always been one of my top movie Bad asses.

Joe Pesci in GoodFellas
Tony Montana Scarface
Robert De Niro in almost anything
Crhisopher Walken- Suicide Kings
Val Kilmer Doc Holliday- Tombstone
Bruce Lee
Buford Pusser (Joe Don Baker)
Conan The Barbarian


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

In no special order...

Darth Vader -Star Wars 4,5,6
Ash- Evil Dead 2, AOD
Bad Ash- Army of Darkness
John Maclane- Die Hards
Conner Mcloud- Highlander
James Bond-007's 
Indana Jones
The Untoutchables from... the untoutchables

And that Creepy Sargent guy from Full Metal Jacket. He was the only reason I would stop watching that movie...


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

HibLaGrande said:


> ...Val Kilmer Doc Holliday- Tombstone...


I'll never forget the line... 'It's Fredrik F***ing Chopan' Classic


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Forgot Darth Vader, Conan and Bond. Don't know how that happened. Add The Joker as played by Jack Nicholson too.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

the marlboro man


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

My all-time favourite badass:

Maximus Decimus Meridius - _Gladiator_


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

grapegrl said:


> My all-time favourite badass:
> 
> Maximus Decimus Meridius - _Gladiator_


What--?!? No Hugh Jackman as Wolverine or Gabriel Van Helsing?


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

How about Riddick ("Pitch Black", "The Chronicles of Riddick"), killed one guy with his soup cup! Has to count for something!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Sinister said:


> What--?!? No Hugh Jackman as Wolverine or Gabriel Van Helsing?


The werewolf version of Van Helsing would be my second favourite , followed closely by Wolverine! Maximus will probably always be my number one, though...I cry everytime I see that movie. *sniff*


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Ok, here's my list:
Colonel Kurtz - Apocalypse Now
Tyler Durdan - Fight Club
Animal Mother and Gunnery Sargent Hartmann - Full Metal Jacket
Ben Kingsley - Sexy Beast
Vic Vega - Reservoir Dogs
Ash - Evil Dead 2
Van Zan - Reign of Fire (I thought ROF was kick-ass)
Ripley - Aliens 
Jesse Ventura - Predator "I ain't got time to bleed..."
Drago and Mr. T - Rockies 2-3 (Rocky is _the_ _worst_ boxer of all time)
CJ - Dawn of the Dead
Darth Maul - (the only reason to watch Ep. 1)
Marv - Sin City

*Biggest Pussy ever in a movie?*
Corporal Upham - Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Clint Eastwood a must
Charles Bronson - Death Wish movie
John Malkovich - Con Air
Pinhead - Hellraiser
Chucky
Freddy Krueger
Bruce Willis - Die Hard
Agent Smith - Matrix


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I think Jenny McCarthy has the best ass I've ever seen in a movie. 

Oh wait, that said BAD asses. Oops, sorry to interrupt, continue on like this never happened.


----------

